# Mon PowerBook est arrivé



## corbuu (23 Juin 2004)

bonjour tout le monde,

comme je sait que vous ê^tes toujours friands de photos lorsque l'on achete de nouveaux ordis, en voici 4.

Vous verrez mon ancien Ti 1ghz SD
Et vous verrez mon nouveau PB Alu 15" 1,5 Ghz / 5400 Trs / 128 Vram / SD

Ils cohabitent bien mais... le Ti est vite relégué pour mon amie, je le trouve tellement horrible maintenant...et tellement lent.

Quelques trucs qui me viennent à l'esprit maintenant (ameliorations à par rapport à mon Ti) 

les touches sont agreables
le clavier retroc eclairé c un beau gadget mais meme dans l'eurostar ca se declanche pas... pas besoin. Sauf la nuit quand je bosse... donc rarement
les sorties des fils sur le coté... je preferait sur mon Ti à l'arriere, mais c'était parfois pas très accessible...
il parait plus costaud que le ti
l'ecran parait plus grand
la coque est plus large que le ti, de 0,5 cm à peu pres.
Le bouton sous le trackpad est tres rigide, il faut s'y habituer (taper fort)
l'ecran ne s'ouvre pas à l'horizontale, le Ti le faisait.
le SD fait toujours autant de bruit mais bon, c'est pas génant.
Vive l'USB 2, ca fonces.
la batterie se recharge plus vite, peut etre parcequ'elle est neuve
le PB était bancal à son arrivée, je l'ai tordu un peu pour le rétablir droit, ca a marché. Faut pas avoir peu par contre.
le PB Alu rentres moins bien dans la Second Skin. normal, il est plus large de quelques cm
le bouton d'ouverture de l'ecran est mal fichu. On doit appuyer loin pour que l'ecran s'ouvre alors que le sur le ti ca marchait bien.
Sympa la lumiere de veille sur le bouton d'ouverture de l'ecran par contre
j'ai l'impression que l'Alu se raye plus facilement, je ne vais pas essayer mais, il faut donc en prendre plus soin.
Ils m'ont livré une deuxieme prise qui se substitue à l'originale avec fil. Pour ecourter le fil d'origine. C'est pas mal lorsqu'on laisse l'ordi à un endroit précis pendant longtemps. Ca evite les fils.
Je n'ai pas eut le droit à un DVD vierge de la part d'Apple alors qu'avec mon ti j'en avait un.
je m'arrete là... ca doit etre gonflant pour vous...


----------



## vincmyl (23 Juin 2004)

Le Ti fait pas si moche que ca a coté..en tout cas bravo pour ton achat, c'est une superbe machine


----------



## Mulder (23 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> [*]l'ecran ne s'ouvre pas à l'horizontale, le Ti le faisait.


Pas plus mal. Moins de contraintes sur la charnière et les câbles qui passent dedans.


> [*]la batterie se recharge plus vite, peut etre parcequ'elle est neuve


As-tu pensé à la calibrer ?


----------



## Kaneda (23 Juin 2004)

ouéééé des photooooooooooooooooooos !!!!   

2 bien belles machines tout de même 

Bon amusement


----------



## vincmyl (23 Juin 2004)

Tu vas pas t'en séparer de ton Ti


----------



## woulf (23 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> [*]j'ai l'impression que l'Alu se raye plus facilement, je ne vais pas essayer mais, il faut donc en prendre plus soin.



C'est une impression 
Par rapport au ti je trouve l'alu quasiment inrayable !


----------



## Madmac (23 Juin 2004)

Salut,

Tu avais quoi comme dvd ou cd dans la boite ?


----------



## marlou (23 Juin 2004)

J'ai recu mon alu 12 cette semaine  et ...il est mieux que le portable deeeelll de mon bureau, j'ai viré le perdant


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juin 2004)

Tu m'étonnes un Dell :mouais:


----------



## powerbook867 (24 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> comme je sait que vous ê^tes toujours friands de photos lorsque l'on achete de nouveaux ordis, en voici 4.
> 
> ...



Finalement, en te lisant, le TI paraît meilleur que l'ALU...


----------



## powerbook867 (24 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> comme je sait que vous ê^tes toujours friands de photos lorsque l'on achete de nouveaux ordis, en voici 4.
> 
> ...



Donne des indications sur la rapidité de l'aLU par rapport au TI ... merci


----------



## ficelle (24 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression que l'Alu se raye plus facilement, je ne vais pas essayer mais, il faut donc en prendre plus soin.



ce n'est qu'une impression.
l'alu n'est pas peint comme le ti.
je ne prends aucun soin particulier avec le miens qui voyage constament dans un banal sac à dos decathlon et il est a peine rayé après plus d'une année de mauvais traitement.
si je fais la même chose avec mon ti, je lui donne une semaine avant d'être intégralement décapé


----------



## corbuu (24 Juin 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Tu avais quoi comme dvd ou cd dans la boite ?



J'avais un DVD-R Signé APPLE. 
Alors qu'avec l'Alu, rien.



			
				powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Donne des indications sur la rapidité de l'aLU par rapport au TI ... merci



Comment les donner ? J'aimerais vraiment faire des test mais sur quoi se baser ?
Je n'ai que Photoshop 8 CS, Dream MX et des trucs comme ca, mais pas de gros logiciels qui font travailler le processeur longtemps...

Pouvez vous m'expliquer comment faire ces tests ? Je serait heureux de vous les faire.


----------



## Madmac (24 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> J'avais un DVD-R Signé APPLE.
> Alors qu'avec l'Alu, rien.



Idem pour moi. Mais pour les dvd d'install... y avait quoi ?


----------



## Amophis (24 Juin 2004)

Sur les 4 Alu 15" que j'ai eu entre les mains, j'avais pour ma part 2 DVD d'install et uniquement dans le quatrième (que j'ai gardé) le CD avec les drivers AE (même s'ils ont l'air intégrés à OSX 10.3.3). Donc les trois premiers, oubli de la part d'Apple


----------



## corbuu (24 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Sur les 4 Alu 15" que j'ai eu entre les mains, j'avais pour ma part 2 DVD d'install et uniquement dans le quatrième (que j'ai gardé) le CD avec les drivers AE (même s'ils ont l'air intégrés à OSX 10.3.3). Donc les trois premiers, oubli de la part d'Apple



Avec l'Alu 15 SD qui vient de HongKong (d'apres TNT), il n'y avait que deux DVD d'install. 
Le n°1 dont je me suis servit, et le n°2 qui ne sert à ... rien.


----------



## Madmac (24 Juin 2004)

Y en avait il un avec un grand X blanc sur fond noir ?
et un gris ?


----------



## Mulder (24 Juin 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Comment les donner ? J'aimerais vraiment faire des test mais sur quoi se baser ?


Cinebench


----------



## Amophis (24 Juin 2004)

Si le deuxième DVD sert mais pour certaines appli, j'avais lu ça sur un autre site.

Tu as regardé sur le dvd?


----------



## ficelle (24 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Si le deuxième DVD sert mais pour certaines appli, j'avais lu ça sur un autre site.
> 
> Tu as regardé sur le dvd?



le deuxième dvd contient idvd, classic, garaband, ....
mais il faut d'abord lancer le package "installer applications et gestion classic" présent sur le DVD1 pour exploiter le contenu du DVD2.


----------



## Gallenza (24 Juin 2004)

Quand j'ai reçu mon premier Alu 12" il y avait un DVD-R de fournit avec, et lorsque j'ai reçu le deuxième (premier avait un pixel mort), là ils avaient oublié le DVD-R....je vois que c'est un oubli qui se généralise!!!la personne qui devrait mettre les DVD dans la boite à Cork fait-elle un taffic????


----------



## chagregel (24 Juin 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai reçu mon premier Alu 12" il y avait un DVD-R de fournit avec, et lorsque j'ai reçu le deuxième (premier avait un pixel mort), là ils avaient oublié le DVD-R....je vois que c'est un oubli qui se généralise!!!la personne qui devrait mettre les DVD dans la boite à Cork fait-elle un taffic????



Il s'appelle Nicolas mais chutte... c'est un secret (son pseudo sur Ebay est [censuré_fr]


----------

